
Real Time Super Resolution GAN for Up-Sampling Videos - ivymike3257
https://github.com/HasnainRaz/Fast-SRGAN
======
HocusLocus
When your only surviving 'photo' of great-grannie is a group portrait captured
at such low resolution that each of her eyes is a square pixel. Minecraft is
training for our future-past dark age.

